# Abi-Zeitung in Illustrator



## Carndret (20. Juni 2003)

Ich bin gerade dabei, mit an einer Abi Zeitung zu basteln. Jetzt steh ich vor dem Problem, dass ich Möglichst alles in eine pdf-Datei reinwurschteln will.
Da man ja keine mehreren Seiten ein ein Dokument bekommt (jedenfalls hab ich keine Funktion dafür gefunden) mach ich jetzt mal jede Seite einzeln.
Nun kommen die ersten Ängste, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich ja dann auch die Seitenzahlen und alles was auf jeder Seite gleich ist kopieren bzw. die Seitenzahlen ändern muss. Dann noch die Ränder und alles was das Design gleichbleidend hält.
Wie kann man soetwas mit diesem Programm überhaupt machen?


----------



## StefanR (26. Juni 2003)

Hast du zufällig Word und den Distiller von Adobe, denn kannst mehrseitige *.pdf Datein entwerfen. Oder worauf wolltest du jetzt hinaus, ich verstehe die Frage nicht richitg.


----------



## Carndret (26. Juni 2003)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Jetzt ist es zwar schon zu spät, aber genau das habe ich dann auch gemacht. Word war sehr stur bei der Seitengestalung und das ist bei Illustrator nicht der Fall, aber trotzdem ist's was geworden.

Falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat und ihm der Acrobat Destiller zu teuer ist, kann auch einen kostenloses Postscript-Writer (eine Art Druckertreiber) installieren und dann mit dem ebenfalls kostenlosen Ghost Writer die PDF Datei erstellen.


----------



## Hershey (17. Oktober 2004)

*Abi-Zeitung*

Hallo,

ich bin im AbiZeitungs Komitee meiner Schule des (antürlich) 13. Jahrgangs. Ich bin jetzt ganz verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Programmen, mit der man für solch eine Zeitung arbeiten kann. In den alten Abizeitungen sind zum Beispiel die Steckbriefe Klasse aufgebaut. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, welches Programm wir brnutzen sollten, habe nämliche, wie man sieht, absolut keine Ahnung von Computern... also die grundlegenden Sachen kann natürlich jeder, aber wenn es fachspezifisch wird, gibt es Probleme... bitte helft mir!

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Carndret (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe letztendlich trotzdem Word benutzt und es ist etwas halbwegs gutes dabei rausgekommen. Im Prinzip fand ich es gar nicht so schlecht, außerdem kann damit wenigstens fast jeder schon arbeiten und braucht keine Einarbeitungszeit.
Wenn ihr euch extra ein Programm holt, wird alles nur choatischer, wenn es keinen gibt , der sich damit schon auskennt.


----------



## Glubag (18. Oktober 2004)

Moin!

Also Grundsätzlich ist Quark das beste Programm für Printgeschichten 
(sehr gut um mit Rastern und eigene Vorlagenseiten zu arbeiten).
sonst kann ich dir aber auch Freehand empfehlen - hie kann man seiten sehr einfach duplizieren und das Dokument mit allen Seiten als Pdf raushauen..


----------



## krizleebear (16. November 2004)

- Adobe Illustrator: komplett ungeeignet (aus genannten Gründen)
- Macromedia Freehand: okay - es gibt zumindest masterpages
- Adobe InDesign: perfekt! (wer Quark lieber hat, soll das hernehmen - ich mags nicht - das is doch einfach veraltet )
- Word: NEIN. das ist ein Textverarbeitungsprogramm und kein Layout-Tool. Bitte nehmt weder Word her, noch ComicSans, noch die lustigen ClipArts, die bei Word dabei sind. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Medienoperator (16. November 2004)

Ich würde für die Gestaltung einer Abi-Zeitung auch zu einem Layout Programm greifen, also InDesign oder Quark. Für Leute, die sich aber nicht so gut auskennen sei gesagt, dass diese Programm halt schon etwas anders funktionieren als Word. Aber wenn man sich ein bisschen reinarbeitet will man eigentlich kaum noch Word benutzen. Geht mir jedenfalls so.


----------

